# Pasture Pics of Aurora!



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jul 7, 2008)

Had the camera outside snapping pics yesterday, and thought I'd snap a couple of little Miss Aurora! These are o' natural pics, ungroomed, and looking oh so cute! It's hard to get pics of her because she's always standing right next to me looking for some loving!






Aurora is available for adoption through CMHR.



She's a little sweetie, who would just love to find a home where someone could love on her, and brush her all day long!











P.S. Her hooves look long in the pics, my farrier is coming in a week to do everyones hooves.


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 11, 2008)

She certainly is a cutie pie! Hopefully someone will step up and be her new mommie soon


----------

